# Multiple Chemical Sensitivity



## Gerri (Jun 9, 2013)

:sign0085: I have suffered from MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity) for 17 & 1/2 years from Formaldehyde from a new mobile home.  I am treated like I am a hypochondriac by my family, my husband and the doctors.  I was so sick yesterday where I smelled perfume on a lady in church that I ended up in the ER  and was ridiculed, even by my husband.  They treated me like a hypochondriac.  I was trying to explain how I felt, how ill I was and they were soooo annoyed with me. Even my husband told me to just settle down.  I have cried for 2 days now.  Today is Sunday and I can't go to church.  I am so angry because I can't leave my house without getting very ill.  I have even passed out.  It's all in my head is the diagnosis. That makes me so angry.  If just 1 person in my life would stand by me I could handle it better.  It has caused depression and anxiety.  I am a Christian, yet, I do not enjoy life.  Is there anyone else here that suffers from MCS? Thanks  for listening.
Gerri


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Gerri and welcome. 

I am sorry to hear of what you going through, it must be awful for you. 

I do need to point out to you that I am not sure that you will find what you are looking for here. Whilst there may be members here that have issues with chemicals, I can't be sure about that though, this a forum for Inflammatory Bowel Disease and as such your support base will likely be severely limited. 

I do not know if there are other support groups/forums on the web specifically for MCS but if they do exist I would urge you to seek them out so you are able to receive the help and support you both need and deserve. 

Please don't despair if you receive little response here as it has everything to do with the type of forum it is disease wise and nothing to do with you personally. 

I hope you are able to link up with others and in doing so find answers that give you lasting relief and your life back. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Gerri,

I remember reading about a post on chemical sensitivity months back. I did a search and found this, not sure if it will be of help. 

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=47608

I agree with Dustykat that you are probably better served finding a community online or off that deals with chemical sensitivity. Many of us with IBD have sensitivities but I don't think it's a major aspect of our experience and we just avoid the offending chemical.


----------

